# Genie go with new Nexus 7 2013



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got a new Nexus 7 (2013) and I am having 2 issues with the genie go app.

1. Half of the time the app simply crashes while trying to open.
2. If it actually opens it won't do "watch now" because it puts up a "your DVR is busy error".

The app works fine on my ipad.

Anyone else get these issues with the new nexus?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I've moved this to the DIRECTV Connected Home forum.

Mike


----------



## carltonsisk (Nov 19, 2006)

Same issues here. I assume it's more of a 4.3 thing than nexus 7 thing. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

tpm1999 said:


> I just got a new Nexus 7 (2013) and I am having 2 issues with the genie go app.
> 
> 1. Half of the time the app simply crashes while trying to open.
> 2. If it actually opens it won't do "watch now" because it puts up a "your DVR is busy error".
> ...


Did this ever get fixed? I ask because I had the same problem with my wife's IPHONE, but it worked when I let it sit overnight.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

4.3 crashes the app. DirecTV is working on it.


----------



## Licklog (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the original Google Nexus 7 and had the same issue before the 4.3 update. I can download and watch programs but cannot watch a recorded program directly from the GenieGo. I have other tablets and phone where it works perfectly. DirecTV sent a tech out to the house but found no issues. There is an open ticket on the item and they contact me every week or so just to let me know they have not forgotten.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Licklog said:


> DirecTV sent a tech out to the house but found no issues.


Really? that was a waste of resources.....


----------

